# chukar opener



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

had great hunt. saw a lot of birds


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool pics. Congrats on at least seeing a bird....I didn't see any. But I was hunting Grouse...

Did ya wipe the milk foam off the beaks of those little ones before you took the picture? :shock:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think those two little ones only count as one bird? Congrats on yer hunt,I am headed out in about 30 minutes to see if there are any left. My wife said the hills were covered with guys today. She also said she didn't see to many that had dogs. So mabey I'll find a few.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

only one was young the others were mature. most of the birds i saw were older saw between 30 to 40 birds


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Duck Jerky,
Don't listen to those guys, they are just jealous! Congrats on finding some birds today, according to my calculations you only saw 30 - 40 more than me! 8) 

Rut


----------



## Devok (Sep 9, 2007)

We found 10 birds or so and one 4' rattle snake! :evil: that curled up and rattled 3' from my foot! That preety much put a stop to our hunt. needless to say chuckers 10 me 0!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we seen one rattel snake about a foot from my foot and it was about 3 feet long. it was a close call and that ended my chuker hunting intell the colder weatehr get here.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Devok said:


> We found 10 birds or so and one 4' rattle snake! :evil: that curled up and rattled 3' from my foot! That preety much put a stop to our hunt. needless to say chuckers 10 me 0!


oooops....rockslide. :lol: Thats too bad that you guys are getting into rattlers.... at least the dogs didn't get bitten. Guess I'll have to run out and see if I can find one, because I've got the itch for some mean country and fast flying little gray blurs. :lol:


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I scouted a week before the opener. Got into tons of birds, but last Sat, there wasn't a chukar to be found. I did get into a ton of doves on my way down the mtn. Shot a box of shells at those birds, so I wasn't skunked!!!


----------

